

Why you can't change the shipping address for your new iPhone 5 - jazzychad
http://gist.io/3723392

======
amccloud
Once you order you can change the delivery address here:
<http://www.apple.com/orderstatus>

I also called Apple today and had one of my order's delivery address changed.

------
cyber
Yeah, I'm doubting that. My shipping address was old, and didn't match my
billing address. A) it accepted it, B) I could change it.

